# Does anyone know how to fix a lasko tower fan"not spinning



## iseeu1001

So the lasko tower stop spinning what to do? I want to try and fix it if anyone can help by giving me instructions or making a video on how to make it spin again. The fan works and everything its just not spinning anymore. What I mean by spinning is oscillating I hope that's the right word because the fan won't go back and forward any more so any help would be great. The fan is the Lasko 2711 I got from here:

Lasko® 37' Tower Fan With Remote Control - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## oscer1

well could be a few things that could make it not oscillate. motor bad, stripped out teeth or gear slipping on motor. you would have to take it apart and see if you are even getting power to the motor.


----------



## iseeu1001

oscer1 said:


> well could be a few things that could make it not oscillate. motor bad, stripped out teeth or gear slipping on motor. you would have to take it apart and see if you are even getting power to the motor.


I can't take it apart as I don't have a triangle headed screw driver. I have philips and flathead but no triangle screw driver.


----------



## oscer1

without taking it apart not much ya going to be able to do.


----------



## iseeu1001

oscer1 said:


> without taking it apart not much ya going to be able to do.


Maybe when I get the triangle screw driver I will post back it's not that important but I would like to fix some day if I can so I will post back when I get the screw.


----------

